# My Son's Work Day! He Just Would Not Drop The PVC Long Sweep :)



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, so "baby Junes", That is what my Wife & I call him, (Joseph Jr ) decided he wanted to go out and plumb today, 

He made his rounds through a bunch of different states and worked with some _Remarkable plumbers_, as well as encountering some really nasty plumbing violations, and he asked me to share his story.

I hope you enjoy!

Here is how it all started:

He was asked to _"sweep"_ the truck before we got started and for some reason he took it as "get me a long sweep".

Here is a look at him walking out of the truck with the sweep. 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/122-guest-plumber-joseph-jr-visits-nc.jpg

He figured since it was still morning he would go out and look at some "free estimate" calls to see if he could drum up more work for the rest of the week,

Well, The lady that wanted the FREE estimate turned out to be a dead lead, She was just looking for someone to "band-aid" her situation, and she did not want to replace the water heater.....so what did Junes recommend?

"Hey Lady. Just jack the water heater up with some sweeps" 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/129-junes-water-heater.jpg

Now ready for the next call Junes decided he would head west to work with some remarkable plumbers over there that know how to install water heaters.

He got there when the job was just about done, but he was still laughing about the previous job , and just had to share the story holding the sweep for effects 


You can see the beautiful job of this water heater, to bad he got there late and didn't get a chance to show the boys how he could sweat pipe 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/130-noritz-tankless-water-heater.jpg


After he got thrown off that job because he refused to let go of the sweep he decided he wanted to be a kid again, so he headed over to Ron's Grandson's house and they held the first ever:

*PZ ROUND UP - *Action Shots

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/126-junes-rons-grandson.jpg


After They agreed that Kids should be kids and that it would be more fun for their dads and granddad's to compete they decided to go out side and look for the ice cream truck ( They said no paparazzi allowed, .....sorry )


_________________________________________


After leaving Ron's grandsons house he decided to stop over at Para's job site to see if possibly he could unload his long sweep on the Rough, and maybe borrow that broom he needed.

But when he got there, Para was no where to be found......"Oh man", he told me ...."Dad, you should have saw it, The ground was all trenched and I was ready to go, but no one was around. I hope next time Para is around , so we can plumb together!

Here is proof he was there : 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/123-joseph-jr-visits-para.jpg


 So after leaving the Paradise Job site he decided to head over to Bill's new bathroom install because he had to see it in person to get the full experience. When he got there he said the job was simply just Remarkable.

BUT before you knew it , Bill had to ask him to leave because he wouldn't get out of the shower. The homeowner was laughing at first because she understood he was a kid, but he started making a mess with all the water splashing around ,so they just agreed it was time for him to go onto next job,

I bet Bill was wondering what was up with that long sweep ! 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/127-junes-shower.jpg


Another call over the weekend led him to check out this attic where he would need to install maybe a vent or two, he wasn't sure, but he said that he could use a _______- yup , a long sweep 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/125-june-attic.jpg

His second to last stop was over to All Clear Sewers job site to check out this neat way of cleaning drains from the roof.

He recommended putting his long sweep on the top of the vent pipe to make the "snaking" go easier,

All clear responded with: "Hey Kid, You wanna do it?"

Junes said he responded with: 'NA, I got places to go, but thanks for the lesson All Clear , I will see ya next time ! 

http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/131-junes-all-clear.jpg


After His Long day of running from job to job in several different states he finally decided that it was time to put the long sweep back into a truck,

He said "Dad, Ah I see now, If I would have went into this truck in the first place , I would have seen the broom right by the back door"
 
http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/124-guest-plumber-joseph-jr-visits-mark.jpg



Well, That was his day and he had fun, I hope you did as well reading this thread, It was just meant to take the stress out of our days. Please Spread the word around your community and town and get more people involved in the trade.


God Bless 

The End .....For now ;-)


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Dude, you gotta get out of the house.

We may have to organize a photochop intervention

I always seem to use my chops for evil purposes rather than good. 

I chopped one of my Jeeping buddies into the banner carriers position in the SF gay pride parade. Good times! good times.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ILPlumber said:


> Dude, you gotta get out of the house.
> 
> We may have to organize a photochop intervention
> 
> ...



Hehe, I work from the house , I can't leave 

Yea, we should start a new section


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

Hey, thanks! I knew that shower was missing something!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Yea, He said he hid your floor grate on the way out , because you threw him off the job ....haha!!


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Nice post Joe.

Mark


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Nice post Joe.
> 
> Mark



Thanks


----------



## uaplumber (Jun 16, 2008)

Had me smiling.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

uaplumber said:


> Had me smiling.



hehe, He said in 09 he will be doing "another round" and he told me to tell you guys to post more pics , and more work truck pics


----------



## muck (Oct 10, 2008)

great photos but your kid doent move to much does he?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

muck said:


> great photos but your kid doent move to much does he?



Yea, he was kinda "frozen" from the action of all the paparazzi


----------



## Kyle181 (Sep 5, 2008)

haha nice work


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Kyle181 said:


> haha nice work


Thanks Kyle, Good to see you around 

How was your holidays


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Around here in these parts of the planet, we call that there fitting a 3" combo.:blink:tee hee hee


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Around here in these parts of the planet, we call that there fitting a 3" combo.:blink:tee hee hee


Yea, Its called that here too as well, But I am old school and in service weight pipe that is a long sweep , so I am just lazy and call it a long sweep PVC .

It's actually a combo here too


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

Well, you burst that bubble, eh?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> Well, you burst that bubble, eh?



LOL . well you burst mine  ....heheh :laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

That was great to read, thanks for the story line, makes having a long day at work seem worth it


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ron The Plumber said:


> That was great to read, thanks for the story line, makes having a long day at work seem worth it


Thanks man, Yea, we all need those stress relievers, Thank god my son went to work today and not me


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

combo here as well. He must be very tired holding that thing all day *******!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> combo here as well. He must be very tired holding that thing all day *******!


hehe yea , good thing is wasnt cast iron , he would have came home looking like the HULK


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

He was like any other boy, but when he drops the CI combo on his foot, anger kicks in, causing a metobiolic change from within, he becomes, 
The Incredible Plumber!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Bill said:


> He was like any other boy, but when he drops the CI combo on his foot, anger kicks in, causing a metobiolic change from within, he becomes,
> The Incredible Plumber!


hey, thats a good line for that other thread


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Make this guy a moderator or some elevated level on this site! 


He's a internet search engine monster for content!


----------



## Song Dog (Jun 12, 2008)

Awesome stuff, right there. Cute kid you got.

In Christ,

Song Dog


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Song Dog said:


> Awesome stuff, right there. Cute kid you got.
> 
> In Christ,
> 
> Song Dog


Thanks man


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

How did that little rascal get into my truck?! Oh well, I didn't need that fitting anyway. He can play with it if he likes.
http://www.plumbingzone.com/members/*******-352/albums/photoshop-images/124-guest-plumber-joseph-jr-visits-mark.jpg


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

service guy said:


> How did that little rascal get into my truck?! Oh well, I didn't need that fitting anyway. He can play with it if he likes.



You left the back door open 

He said he loved the broom so accessible


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Thats a great post *******. Very creative


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Thats a great post *******. Very creative


Thanks, I like to write A LOT


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Very impressive!!! Made me smile.

I second the motion to elevate *******!!!


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> Very impressive!!! Made me smile.
> 
> I second the motion to elevate *******!!!


nO NO, no elevation !

Did you ever hear this saying:

"You can't pay the bills with a wallet full of famous" 



I just like to write , but Thanks for the nice words


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

One more reply and you hit 1000 posts. Way to go :thumbup:

I like to write too, but don't have the time to write as much as I like.

Do you have any experience with hubbing? Can you make real money doing it?


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> One more reply and you hit 1000 posts. Way to go :thumbup:
> 
> I like to write too, but don't have the time to write as much as I like.
> 
> Do you have any experience with hubbing? Can you make real money doing it?



Where you addressing me>I am confused....


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Yes, *******. I am confused too! On one of your posts I could have sworn it was 999 posts, then another post was less. Maybe I looked at it too fast. I would have bet money it read 999.

Weird.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Plumbcrazy said:


> One more reply and you hit 1000 posts. Way to go :thumbup:
> 
> I like to write too, but don't have the time to write as much as I like.


I have another saying: 

"You will never have the time unless you make it"

Book yourself in 09 , its ok if you say "I will write in March , because you are that busy now, but when March comes stick to the plan, Rome wasn't built in a day , I wish I could write 24 hours a day, I actually hate sleep!



Plumbcrazy said:


> Do you have any experience with hubbing? Can you make real money doing it?


What's hubbing?


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

Basically, you write an article where someone embeds ads in them. If someone clicks on the ad, you get paid. The split is 60/40. I discovered it by accident by searching for Caylee Anthony case updates. Sounds interesting.

hubpages.com

*Not a member?*

*HubPages* allows you to create a Web article on anything you like. Here's how it works: 

*Sign up* -- Absolutely free and takes just seconds
*Create a Hub* (your own Web article) quickly and easily
*Make money* when visitors to your Hubs click on ads


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh yea, 

I do that with people who write for me, I offer a 50 / 50 split.

I have a couple of authors including my wife, Its hard to find people to write for you though 

I have never tried any programs like that though because I like to write on forums when I do not write on my sites, just a preference thing,


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Make this guy a moderator or some elevated level on this site!
> 
> 
> He's a internet search engine monster for content!



haha ...na , I just like to write man, But thanks for the nice comment, If I can ever help you out just let me know


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

What kind of content do you want? I've got a million stories and most of 'em are true.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

jjbex said:


> What kind of content do you want? I've got a million stories and most of 'em are true.


who you talking to?


----------

